# Feedback on DLS Ultimate amps



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm building my first all active 2-way stereo system and I really think these amps will work well for me. So I'm curious how those that have used them liked them. Did they deliver well in the power department? 

I'm looking at the A3 either to run my midbass or my sub. Since it's a dual mono, would it be better on my midrange? I read that a SQ advantage is to have the stereo channels seperated on either side of the car (right vs left). Or is that just a myth?

I'm not decided on the front speakers yet, so maybe you could help me pick out which of the "A" series amps would set up best for my tweeters, midrange, and my sub.

And I do realize that these are now being copied and to watch out for the fake ones.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome amps!!!  Powerful and smooooooooooooth, and they look really nice also. All the power you need, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## fearthisskyy (Jun 29, 2007)

most beautiful amp, you will love it...


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Awesome amps!!! Powerful and smooooooooooooth, and they look really nice also. All the power you need, you will not be dissappointed.


I see you have some for sale. Very tempting. 

Does anyone think they can be beat for the price? I mean, I love the looks but not sure if it's worth paying for. 

I was reading a review on the A3 vs the Genesis Dual mono. The A3 faired better by a good margin.  I always thought Genesis set the benchmark for design and build because arent they hand made? The Ultimates are made over seas, right??

_EDIT_ DLS Ultimate amplifiers are built in Taiwan.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

excellent amps. im selling an A4 and A6.


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Kenny Bania said:


> I see you have some for sale. Very tempting.
> 
> Does anyone think they can be beat for the price? I mean, I love the looks but not sure if it's worth paying for.
> 
> I was reading a review on the A3 vs the Genesis Dual mono. The A3 faired better by a good margin.  I always thought Genesis set the benchmark for design and build because arent they hand made? The Ultimates are made over seas, right??


You might want to "consider the source" of that so-called review.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

autofile said:


> You might want to "consider the source" of that so-called review.


I thought it was a Polish magazine? Am I wrong? Are you saying it was biased?

I'm not really basing my buying decision on peer review, but they do carry some weight I guess. I like to hear how guys on boards like this felt the amps performed more.

Also, I please don't start a pissing match here guys. If you have the facts then please present them. I love learning, not fighting. Thanks!


----------



## juba (Aug 4, 2007)

From my understanding DLS ultimates have a strong connection to Genesis, I suspect that they are designed by Genesis. Suggested forum to peruse would be talkaudio.co.uk.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

My understanding is that the original DLS amps were designed and built by Genesis, but the design has evovled quite a bit from those earlier models and our now being built in asia (though thats not an issue) somewhere.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I think this should settle it.

_*From [email protected] - -

Here is the info from 'the horses mouth'.

We supplied DLS with amplifiers for international distribution in specified markets from the end of 1992 until Dec 2000.

The Series 1 and 2 amplifiers supplied to them were dual branded, with the DLS logo added to our screenprint on S1, and the badge on S2.

When we released Series 3, we dropped the dual branding as it caused considerable confusion in a number of markets.

At the end of 2000, DLS had their own range of amplifiers designed and made for them in the Far East, which visually were too similar to our products, so we parted company.

The key difference is that we design and build every amplifier in our own factory, here in England.

DLS have their amplifiers designed and made for them in the Far East to their own spec.

The SA30 will have been made in our factory, and is a genuine Genesis amplifier.

Hope this clears up any confusion.
*_

DLS A3:
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/DLS_A3/inside1.jpg
Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono:
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Genesis_Dual_Mono/inside2.jpg

Moving on then....


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Genesis was building amps for them, then they cut the relationship off. I don't know all the details though.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I was happy with my A5 and A4, a bit on the low side power wise but good sounding amps none the less


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

i wasnt just saying tha because im selling the amps, im actually not even sure if i want to sell them, kinda hesitant to let them go. That was my honest opinion...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

the dls has more goods under the hood than the genesis, but that's now always a good thing. maybe just a few large caps in there does better than a crapton of smaller caps? just a lot of empty space. could the genesis dual mono be smaller with a heavier heatsink?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

+1 for DLS!


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> the dls has more goods under the hood than the genesis, but that's now always a good thing. maybe just a few large caps in there does better than a crapton of smaller caps? just a lot of empty space. could the genesis dual mono be smaller with a heavier heatsink?


The Genesis amp is smaller, yes. And I would think a heavier heatsink would be better for dissipating heat??

I know nothing about amp boards and am not really concerned. I just like the layout of the amp it's ability to handle lower impedances. 

I only brought up the A3 vs the Genesis because of the review I read. I tired to find that article, but DLS has changed their website since and I don't think it's up anymore. 

But it's pretty cool to watch a Genesis amp being made: http://www.magma-audio.nl/Diversen/filmkleinformaat.wmv


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> i wasnt just saying tha because im selling the amps, im actually not even sure if i want to sell them, kinda hesitant to let them go. That was my honest opinion...


And it's no problem if you were. I might just have to shoot you an offer to see how tightly you're holding on to them.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> +1 for DLS!


What? No disco ball or lazers on those sexy things?


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm... I have both the A3 and the Genesis DM and the Geny is noticeably lighter. Being smaller and lighter, yet having the same power is definitely a plus in my book. There is a thread on elitecaraudio.com about the whole channel separation debate with some independent test results. I would sum it up for you but I'm afraid I wouldn't do it justice. Lots of interesting info in that thread. Just search for "channel separation".


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

kskywr said:


> Hmmm... I have both the A3 and the Genesis DM and the Geny is noticeably lighter. Being smaller and lighter, yet having the same power is definitely a plus in my book. There is a thread on elitecaraudio.com about the whole channel separation debate with some independent test results. I would sum it up for you but I'm afraid I wouldn't do it justice. Lots of interesting info in that thread. Just search for "channel separation".


I just found that. Very cool. Thanks.


----------

